# Boa for sale on rdu



## MatE (Sep 11, 2015)

Getting a bit annoyed at how stupid people are.


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Sep 11, 2015)

MatE said:


> Getting a bit annoyed at how stupid people are.



yeah and people selling Galapagos tortoises, leopard turtles etc......


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Sep 11, 2015)

There was a Cameleon for sale on GT the other day lol.
Most of these ads are BS.


----------



## Wally (Sep 11, 2015)

MatE said:


> Getting a bit annoyed at how stupid people are.



I wouldn't just single out RDU in regards to this.


----------



## MatE (Sep 11, 2015)

Wally said:


> I wouldn't just single out RDU in regards to this.


Oh no definitely wasnt lol.


----------

